# Omega Seamaster bracelet link



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

*Omega Seamaster bracelet link*


View Advert


Hi all,

Hope & prayer I know but will give it a go. Looking for a link (single) for my 1999 Seamaster 41mm. Just need to add 1 to give that flex I like when wearing.

Thanks in advance if you help.









View attachment 20956


View attachment 20957





*Advertiser*

Craftycockney



*Date*

18/02/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£15.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

